# Honda rad. Relocate and snorkel info needed



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

I have an 07 rancher 4x4 sra, I'm thinking of doing a snorkel and rad. Relocate. 
Are these good upgrades? (I mud ride) 
Which should I do first? 
How has the best deals? 
I know I can do both myself but I lack the tools and materials. I've heard bad things about wild boar and good about "rdc". (but when I searched rdc nothing came up, that's why I'm posting this, my search is coming up empty) 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

There is a good snorkel writeup in the how-to section for the rancher. I used it to snorkel my brother's 420 a year or so ago and he goes handlebar deep every ride. As far as importance goes, snorkel it first. Those little bikes arent bad about overheating even with the radiator in the atock location while mud riding. As far as radiator relocates, i agree that RDC makes some good ones and Wild Boar has had their fair share of dislikes, but i must say that Walker has a wild boar kit on his 420 that i am VERY impressed with. I dont know if its a one off kit or standard build, but its stouter than any other kit i have seen of theirs.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

do snork first. its not hard at all.....and then rack rad not hard eaither, i built my own rad rack for my bike


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

*Snorkle is a must! *
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/78-snorkeling-jetting/912-how-snorkel-honda-420-a.html

*RDC definitely does great work! Great to deal with also.*


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

Who or what is "RDC"? Is this a person or company? Either way, what is the website info so I can see the product and prices. Also which is better? Gorilla axel, high lifter or wild boar relocate kit. What are the Pros and cons of them? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

Rdc is rubber down customs and they are a site sponsor so u can look them up and I'd u become a Mimb sub member then you get a discount through them and many other good shops


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

Checked out the Web site.... They aren't cheap lol. They look good tho. There and gorilla look the best. High lighter has the best price (just looks plain) 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

Snorkel first, rad second. I built mine but as far as rdc is concerned they accidentally sent me a rad relocate instead of their 2" lift and I've got to say it was very stout and looked really sick. Everything ive seen them build is top notch. customer service is great. The metal on my 2" Rdc lift is as thick as can be and yet still bolt on. They don't skimp on metal.


"it's a trick!! Get an axe!! 


.


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

Ya I got the 2in rdc and I was really impressed how how thicka and sturdy it was and same thing for the 2in wheel spacers I have of theirs you get what you pay for


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

They arent cheap b/c they are made out of better material than any other, very stout. And they are powder coated.

But for your application the HL one is probably your best bet.


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

brutepower95 said:


> Ya I got the 2in rdc and I was really impressed how how thicka and sturdy it was and same thing for the 2in wheel spacers I have of theirs you get what you pay for


What r wheel spacers for? 
Update: Nevermind 
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

